
Ask HN: Which are some OS projects known for the quality of their code? - manuelmorales
If I were to look at some Open Source projects because I wanted to know how quality JavaScript or  Ruby looks like, where would I look? Which ones do you know?
======
albinotonnina
One for Javascript:
[https://github.com/reactjs/redux](https://github.com/reactjs/redux) It takes
just a few minutes to read the whole source code. Given the popularity it may
be interesting to spend a few minutes on it.

